# Salems Lot - Unknown?



## Journey (Apr 27, 2005)

I am not entirely sure how it is spelled or who it is by, but that is not the case. Has anyone read this book? My friend recommended it to me saying it was an awsome Horror book. 

Would anyone else recommend it?

&lt; I will inquire about the authors name when I see my friend next, unless someone here knows off hand. >


----------



## northerain (Apr 27, 2005)

It's by S. King of course. The book is excellent, imho. The village(town?) of Salems Lot exists in King's universe and is featured in various other stories(dont remember the titles, but there are more than 2). The book itself is very good, somewhat scary at parts(depends on the person). There is also an old movie, which is ok, and a made-for-TV movie(mini-series?) which came out 2004. I thought it was ok.


----------



## daniela (Apr 27, 2005)

Ditto everything northerain said about the book.  Several years ago, I was flipping through it for a report I was doing on Stephen King.  After glancing at a few pages in the middle, I couldn't resist sitting down and reading the whole thing.  Fortunately, it only took me a couple of hours because I still had a report to do.

--DM--

Edit: typo


----------



## crystalized-breath (Apr 27, 2005)

*laughs* yeah, Salems Lot rocks, as do so many other Stephen King books...have you read other King books, or is this the first time you embark on the twisting winding path, down to Castle Rock, Salems Lot, and all the others?


----------



## Journey (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh wow it's a Steven King book. Great! I love Steven King. I havn't read many of his books, but the ones I have read were very good.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Aevin (Apr 27, 2005)

northerain said:
			
		

> The village(town?) of Salems Lot exists in King's universe and is featured in various other stories(dont remember the titles, but there are more than 2).



In the Dark Tower series, the events in Salem's Lot play an important role in Wolves of the Calla, Song of Susannah, and The Dark Tower.  Won't say how--read those books, people!


----------



## Journey (Apr 27, 2005)

ooo wow I have a nice fat list of books to read ^_^ yay!


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 27, 2005)

The short story collection "Night Shift" has two Salem's Lot stories.


----------



## northerain (Apr 28, 2005)

I think one of them is called ''One for the road''? Excellent story, very creepy.


----------



## LensmanZ313 (May 14, 2005)

The other is "Jerusalem's Lot."


----------



## WiCkEd (May 15, 2005)

It's my favorite King book. I haven't read a whole lot of his though.


----------



## LensmanZ313 (May 22, 2005)

There's another 'Salem sequel in the Kingverse: "The Night Flier." It has a vampire from 'Salem's Lot--who is also a pilot--interacting with a character from _The Dead Zone_.


----------



## LoneWolf (May 28, 2005)

Awesome book...one of my faves...that and Needful Things (another lesser well known book of S.K).


----------

